# Urbanisations, what's the pros and cons?



## Onedaysoon (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello to everyone, this is my first post so be gentle...
l am considering a move to southern Spain somewhere very near the coast around Malaga to Alicante. I am a retired gentleman and looking to spend probably 8/9 months there each year only coming back to the uk for the summer. As a single person and just starting to learn spanish I will be hoping to socialise with expats initially. I have a house here in england which I intend keeping on at least for a year or two. Looking at the prices for a town house or villa it seems some good deals are to be had at the moment on the "urbanisations" I just wondered what people thoughts were living in one and what they would consider the good and bad points and any recommendations of locations. Any views would be greatly appreciated, thanks.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Pros
Support of other ex pats, social life
Feeling of security
Availability of British products and services you miss from the UK

Cons
You don't get much chance to practise your Spanish, as you don't need to use it
You miss out on some aspects of Spanish life, unless you make an effort


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well a lot very much depends on who what where kind of thing.
There are some very large urbanizaciones for example and some small ones. Some are made up of flats and others are luxury villas each with their own chunk of land and pool. Some are practically in the middle of nowhere and others are in towns... You see what I mean?
I imagine some urbanizaciones could be noisy. It's probably not a good idea to be too close to the pool or communal gardens where people could disturb you fooling around there or just traipsing back and forth. On the other hand, make sure that the majority of houses are lived in most of the time. You don't want to be wandering around a ghost town, and that certainly doesn't give a sense of security. Try and find out what it's like in and off season. If you're going to have a car check the parking facilities - sometimes there's no parking near the house.
Consider going shopping. Some places have their own shops, a social club, tennis courts, a pool, a bus service and others do not.
Think about what you want to do with your time, go to the pub with other English speakers or have a coffee in the local square. As I said some of these places are quite isolated and it's not easy to wander down to the town...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Pros
> Support of other ex pats, social life
> Feeling of security
> Availability of British products and services you miss from the UK
> ...


Not all urbs are full of Brits, though, are they... It depends on the area.
I think PW has summed up the plus and minus points.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've always thought that urbs are just like housing estates in the uk (apart from sometimes having a residents association) and there are good and bad. 

We lived on one near Benalmadena and it was multinational and a lovely place to live

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Pros:-
You are part of a small community. 
Generally, if you need some kind of help, it is close at hand.
Conversation is never far away.
Urbanisations usually are run well.
Security.

Cons:-
1. Others in the urbanisation community can call on your help without notice, but we all want to help others.
2. You have to pay community fees.
2.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

All of these are on urbanizaciones. All are completely different, offer different levels of security (only one of these is gated for example) different level of contact with the neighbours, different ways of living



































It would be good to know what kind of urb the OP is thinking of or indeed if s/he is thinking about one particular one


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Not all urbanisations are the same






























We live on a secure, gated urbanisation of just 67 houses. We are close to a small beach and have a shared pool.

People here are mixed nationalities - mainly British, Spanish, Dutch, Norwegian and Russian - quite a United Nations.

We have no shops but the tram station is just a couple of hundred yards away

The Pros
1. Security as people cannot enter unless they are living or staying there
2. Very quiet (but not deserted) in Winter
3. Our community charge is quite low considering what it covers - pool maintenance, street lighting, garden areas well tended etc
4. Generally good community spirit when you need help without everyone being in each others' pockets

The Cons
1. Can get a bit noisy in Summer - especially around the pool
2. We have community rules but no way of enforcing them
3. Difficult to get utility companies to fix problems as they say it is private property


----------



## Onedaysoon (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks to everyone so far....
Here's some more info on what I am hoping for...
I suppose I'm looking for a more residential type of urb where the houses are occupied all year more or less. I really don't want to be in the middle of a holiday zone or apartment blocks with screaming kids driving me crazy with their noise lol.. Somewhere with maybe a little garden or outside space to relax and enjoy the sun. Somewhere with people of around retirement age with a good community. I enjoy fishing a lot so would want to be within walking distance to the sea and if it has rocky coves and a jetty or pier so much the better. I also enjoy cycling, walking, keeping fit and these are the sorts of things that would fill my day. 
If anyone can come up with any suggestions, I'm all ears...

I have a lot more questions but that will do for now, thanks for reading...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Onedaysoon said:


> Thanks to everyone so far....
> Here's some more info on what I am hoping for...
> I suppose I'm looking for a more residential type of urb where the houses are occupied all year more or less. I really don't want to be in the middle of a holiday zone or apartment blocks with screaming kids driving me crazy with their noise lol.. Somewhere with maybe a little garden or outside space to relax and enjoy the sun. Somewhere with people of around retirement age with a good community. I enjoy fishing a lot so would want to be within walking distance to the sea and if it has rocky coves and a jetty or pier so much the better. I also enjoy cycling, walking, keeping fit and these are the sorts of things that would fill my day.
> If anyone can come up with any suggestions, I'm all ears...
> ...


House or flat?
I'm presuming in the south of Spain, but any part in particular?
A garden for you to look after or communal garden?
Public transport or not important?


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

We Moved onto a large Urb. October last year, the urb. consists of lots of smaller developments 26 houses in a street, we have English, german,belgian and Spanish neighbours all well over retiring age ,most of them are like us permanent residents, we did not intend buying in a built up area, but everything is here within walking distance, a choice of beaches and great markets within 10 minutes drive,and an hour away we are in the mountains among our beloved eagles and vultures, the only negative point so far is I have put on 9 kilo,s, the local meats and sausages are soooooo good, we searched the net for a year before we left Australia, picked out areas we thought met our criteria, started off at Mojacar and worked our way back towards Alicante, not wanting to upset expats in Mojacar but what an overpriced cesspool, allow yourself time , there are plenty of beautiful friendly areas here, one thing we have noticed in our area most of the properties for sale have put up their prices in readiness for the season start


----------



## Onedaysoon (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow.that looks a really nice place and something like that would be great..


----------



## Onedaysoon (Mar 31, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> House or flat?
> I'm presuming in the south of Spain, but any part in particular?
> A garden for you to look after or communal garden?
> Public transport or not important?


I am thinking a house as I am a very light sleeper and possibly any neighboring flats would be a little too noisy especially if its rented out often...

Costa Tropical climate is very appealing and it looks nice on Google maps...

A garden or terrace would be nice and even a relaxing communal garden would be good.

Public transport within walking distance would be great..


----------



## Onedaysoon (Mar 31, 2015)

,


Nignoy said:


> one thing we have noticed in our area most of the properties for sale have put up their prices in readiness for the season start


I have noticed the same while looking in the last few weeks...


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

look at properties you fancy and then wait until September or October before making an offer, we found that many properties have been on the market for over 18months, some properties in our area which costed 120000euros 8 years ago are not realising 55000 at the moment ,but the prices are volatile ,we consider our selves very lucky, we listened to the advice given here on the forum ,made a note of relevant tips and used them well , any way we can help, don't be shy


----------



## Onedaysoon (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks to all for the replies so far. 
I have all the time in the world to check out some of these "Urbs" so if anyone can suggest a few that sort of fit my criteria I will look try to book a week in each one and check them out. I need some names though?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Onedaysoon said:


> Thanks to all for the replies so far.
> I have all the time in the world to check out some of these "Urbs" so if anyone can suggest a few that sort of fit my criteria I will look try to book a week in each one and check them out. I need some names though?


From what you said previously, I don't think where we live would suit you as it is not solely residential. 

It is about 10% occupied in the winter with a lot of people only using their houses during the summer. 

Several Spanish people have holiday homes here which are empty except for school holidays and some of the houses are used as holiday rentals.


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

Onedaysoon said:


> Thanks to everyone so far....
> Here's some more info on what I am hoping for...
> I suppose I'm looking for a more residential type of urb where the houses are occupied all year more or less. I really don't want to be in the middle of a holiday zone or apartment blocks with screaming kids driving me crazy with their noise lol.. Somewhere with maybe a little garden or outside space to relax and enjoy the sun. Somewhere with people of around retirement age with a good community. I enjoy fishing a lot so would want to be within walking distance to the sea and if it has rocky coves and a jetty or pier so much the better. I also enjoy cycling, walking, keeping fit and these are the sorts of things that would fill my day.
> If anyone can come up with any suggestions, I'm all ears...
> ...


Hiya Onedaysoon! I am also looking for a similar place which would be nice to live in South Costa Blanca and am also considering urbanisations. I will rent initially until I find my way around. I wonder what people think of La Marina. It's not close to the beach but I believe the urbanisation has a bus service. I would love to hear how you got on Onedaysoon. I am planning to go for a visit in the next month to have a look around and if you can give me any tips I would be grateful.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

We're also heading out in a week or so looking for a place to buy to live in, We're looking around Valencia and slightly south and very much looking for urbanisations. Given the Valencia community rules on development this seems to make sense to us. The urbs we're looking at are the likes of San Cristobel and around Turis.
Not expecting a holiday only or transient population in these sort of urbs.
Is this wrong?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

peedee said:


> We're also heading out in a week or so looking for a place to buy to live in, We're looking around Valencia and slightly south and very much looking for urbanisations. Given the Valencia community rules on development this seems to make sense to us. The urbs we're looking at are the likes of San Cristobel and around Turis.
> Not expecting a holiday only or transient population in these sort of urbs.
> Is this wrong?



Your best bet would be to rent in the area for a while to get a feel for things and to understand the pros and cons of buying. What I found is; what you want from the comfort of your armchair in the UK isnt necessarily what you'll want once the novelty has worn off and life takes over

Jo xxx


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

jojo said:


> Your best bet would be to rent in the area for a while to get a feel for things and to understand the pros and cons of buying. What I found is; what you want from the comfort of your armchair in the UK isnt necessarily what you'll want once the novelty has worn off and life takes over
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes in all probability we will rent for a while, if for no other reason than it may be tight to complete on a sale by the deadline we have for leaving our place in the UK.
However the query about are we right about buying on an urbanisation was about the possible potential financial liability of buying a property in Valencia community which isn't fully urbanised.
We feel that's a financial risk we can't afford to take.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

peedee said:


> Yes in all probability we will rent for a while, if for no other reason than it may be tight to complete on a sale by the deadline we have for leaving our place in the UK.
> However the query about are we right about buying on an urbanisation was about the possible potential financial liability of buying a property in Valencia community which isn't fully urbanised.
> We feel that's a financial risk we can't afford to take.


Others may understand, but I don't. What do you mean???


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Others may understand, but I don't. What do you mean???


The law as I understand it that if a developer wishes to develop land around your property he may take some of your land without compensation and may also charge a contribution to the infrastructure costs(roads, drainage, etc, of making that land urbanised. 
The argument being that you benefit from an increase to the value of your property as it's now on a urbanisation and so worth more. 

As I understand it it's not unusual in these circumstances to lose a tenth or so of your land and to have a bill for 30K Euros.

I'm very willing to be told that that law has been repealed but the best I seem to be told is that it'tends not to be used'.

That is enough of a worry for me not to want to go anywhere near it. I'm not in a position to find the odd 30K down the back of the sofa.

I don't believe this law applies to all the othe regions of Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

peedee said:


> The law as I understand it that if a developer wishes to develop land around your property he may take some of your land without compensation and may also charge a contribution to the infrastructure costs(roads, drainage, etc, of making that land urbanised.
> The argument being that you benefit from an increase to the value of your property as it's now on a urbanisation and so worth more.
> 
> As I understand it it's not unusual in these circumstances to lose a tenth or so of your land and to have a bill for 30K Euros.
> ...


You really should rent for a while so that you understand these and other rules

Jo xxx


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

jojo said:


> You really should rent for a while so that you understand these and other rules
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo
Not quite clear, are you saying that this law has been repealed. If so that would be useful info. Can you point me to the relevant government website.
P


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

peedee said:


> Hi Jo
> Not quite clear, are you saying that this law has been repealed. If so that would be useful info. Can you point me to the relevant government website.
> P


In Spain, the rules vary according to the province, the town and even the day of the week lol. Its nothing like England and you need to know and understand how these things work

Jo xxx


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think they are referring to the LRAU in Valencia which did get withdrawen?
How To Guides - Lrau – (the Valencian Land Grab Law) Explained | Tumbit How To Guide

Not sure what the latest is.


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

jojo said:


> In Spain, the rules vary according to the province, the town and even the day of the week lol. Its nothing like England and you need to know and understand how these things work
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo
Mmmm... I can see that but the joy of the internet is that I can research legal position.
If the law is in place then as I said I don't want to expose myself to even the possibility of being on the wrong end of it. Hence the decision we made to limit our search to fully urbanised.
Shame because we've seen some cracking looking properties that aren't but really don't feel we can run the risk. Not looking for problems.

P


----------

